# Sharing of my car album GTR35 S15 .....



## MICHAEL_JORDAN (Nov 2, 2008)

Hi all !

Welcome to visit my car album, I will keeping update it more and more.

My fotop.net photo album

MJ (Hong Kong)- [email protected]


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice piccies :thumbsup:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very nice.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

I've just spent about an houre just looking at the various pictures on your site.

And let me tell you - there are quite a few photographers out there who can handle all the settings and adjustments on their camera in such a way to get out the most sharpest and "coolest" out of a picture but often miss to create an certain atmosphere that gives the car charakter. Not all of your pictures are as sharp as they might could have been - but mate, most of them, especially the nightshots, which I love anyway - they've got that certain something ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That first shot is great!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chucai (Dec 4, 2006)

great shots.. especially the first one .. :thumbsup:


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

wow - some absolutely stunning pics.


----------



## NameIsStanley (Aug 16, 2006)

Wow. Thank you for sharing your pictures with us. You'll never know what cars you'll see over at Hong Kong. Do you know Chester Ng by any chance? He has a photo album site at fotop.net as well. yushin.fotop.net


----------



## TSUCHIYA-KUN (Mar 19, 2007)

stunning album mate!!!


----------



## MICHAEL_JORDAN (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you so much !


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

superb.....


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Fanstastic pictures!!


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

lol @ the guy in the honda taking the pictures, no messing around, thats what i like


----------

